# Welche Pflanze für Wassertiefe von +-50 cm tiefe



## lonely (22. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

da mein Teich kaum Uferzonen/Flachwasserzone hat (ca. 1/6 Flachwasserzone), habe ich mir nun ein paar richtig große Pflanzkörbe gekauft http://shop.mein-schoener-garten.de...d-40-cm-teich-und-zubehoer_pid_964_14759.html

In einem habe ich __ Kalmus, in einem Anderem __ Schilf und in einem Weiteren eine Seerose.

Nun möchte ich noch an einer tiefen Stelle eine Art dichten "Grasbusch" haben. Nachdem der Korb im Wasser steht, sind es noch 50 cm zur Wasseroberfläche.

Hat jemand eine Idee, was ich nehmen könnte?

Evtl. den großen __ Rohrkolben? ......würde den Korb 1x im Jahr rausnehmen und alle Wurzeln abschneiden, die aus dem Kob wachsen damit meine Teichfolie heil bleibt. Oder ist selbst das zu riskant ??

Ich mag halt mehr Pflanzen im Teich haben damit einerseits die Nährstoffe raus kommen und andererseits es auch in der großen Tiefwasserzone schön grünt.

Noch eine Idee wäre eine Schwertlilienart aber ich weiß nicht ob die die Tiefe ab kann...und es über die Wasseroberfläche schafft.

Ich bitte um Ideen/Hilfe. Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## lonely (22. Mai 2014)

vielleicht auch einen großen __ Froschlöffel oder  Riesen- __ Hechtkraut ??


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Mai 2014)

__ Wasserpest, __ Laichkraut, Tausenblatt würde ich vorschlagen


----------



## lonely (22. Mai 2014)

Danke Totto aber das sind Unterwasserpflanzen. Ich wollte schon das an der Stelle etwas "grün" über die Wasseroberfläche rausschaut. Deswegen meinte ich "Grasartig" 

Danke dennoch!


----------



## mitch (22. Mai 2014)

schau doch einfach mal bei Werner nach

http://www.nymphaion.de/teichpflanzen-wassergarten/flaches-wasser

z.B. das __ Rohrglanzgras wächst bei mir auf -40cm
http://www.nymphaion.de/teichpflanz...ser/687/phalaris-arundinacea-l.-Rohrglanzgras

und wenn du noch ein paar Backsteine unter die Körbe legst bis du ja mit der Wassertiefe flexibel


----------



## Eugen (22. Mai 2014)

Bei mir wachsen (wuchern) Tannenwedel und __ Igelkolben in dieser Tiefe


----------



## Echinopsis (22. Mai 2014)

Nicht nur bei Dir Eugen. Guck mal


----------



## andreas w. (22. Mai 2014)

Hi, Frage zur Aktualität: suchst Du noch Pflanzen? Habe noch Laichgras und noch ein anderes Gras (__ Hechtkraut) im Teich. Sitzt auf einer Tiefe von rund 1,3m und kann gerne noch tiefer gepflanzt sein. Aufpassen, dass es nicht wuchert - ist klar.
Bei Interesse einfach eine PN. Das bekommen wir schon hin,wenn´keine Interesse ist, war´s das .

Gruß Andreas.


----------



## Alfii147 (22. Mai 2014)

Bei mir stehen __ Kalmus - __ Hechtkraut Tannenwedel - Wasserlilie und Teichschachtelhalm in einer tiefe von ca. 60 cm.


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Mai 2014)

Hi lonely,
__ Igelkolben (sparagnium erectum) war ein toller Tipp, ebenso kann ich Dir diverse "Schoenoplectus" oder die letztes Jahr bei Werner gekaufte "Baumea" empfehlen. 50 cm sind schon eine herausfordernde Tiefe. Ich bin mir sicher, dass bei ausreichend warmen Tagen Du an dieser Stelle auch mit Hechtkräutern oder Schwanenblumen glücklich werden kannst. Diese erfordern allerdings ein wenig mehr Geduld. Im Mai wird an dieser Stelle dann noch nichts aus dem Wasser schauen, und entsprechend langsam gestaltet sich das Wachstum. Dank der besseren Frostsicherheit ist dies nicht unbedingt von Nachteil. 
Die "grasartigen" __ Seggen wie Carex mögen solche Tiefen halt nicht mehr. __ Schilf und __ Rohrkolben habe ich bei mir vermieden.


----------



## lonely (5. Juni 2014)

Hallo, Kallmuss habe ich schon in einem Korb der steht so in 30 cm Tiefe in einem Korb. __ Igelkolben habe ich in einem kleinen Korb in der Flachwasserzone so max 15 cm.

__ Hechtkraut würde ich klasse finden aber für 60 cm muss es schon der "große" Hechtkraut sein oder was meint ihr?

Tannwedel habe ich auch in einem Korb so 40 cm aber der dümpelt EXTREM vor sich hin. Ernst an der Wasseroberfläche (an anderer Stelle) entwickelt sich dieser und sieht klasse aus. 

Wasserlilie hab ich auch in der Flachwasserzone 10 cm aber kann mir hier auch vielleicht gut vorstellen eine weitere in 60 cm zu pflanzen. Teich-Schachtelhalm geht derzeit selbst in meiner Flachwasserzone ein. Hier habe ich aber auch nur den kleinen Schachtelhalm nicht den großen Bruder (allerdings auch für den Teiche)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Juni 2014)

Hi Lonely,

hier haste mal ein vergleich zur Blattstiellänge von Pontederia cordata und dem Pontederia lanceolata. (sitzen beide bei vollem Teich zwischen 25-30cm tief) Beim Riesenhechtkraut hinten sind die Blätter schon jetzt 60-80cm lang. Das Riesenhechtkraut braucht aber auch deutlich mehr Platz als das normale. da es sich schnell über lange Rhizome ausdehnt. Das auf Foto 2 war vor 3 Jahren 1 einzelner gepflanzer 9cm Container, das normale auf Foto 1 waren deren 6

MfG Frank


----------



## lonely (7. Juni 2014)

wow beeindruckend *-* Hätt ich nur mehr "Pflanzzonen" .................... *.*

Danke Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Juni 2014)

Bei mir sitzt fast alles in eckigen Mörtelkübeln auf 60 cm. So kann sich nix zu stark ausbereiten und ich fülle die Mörtelkübel so voll wie Ich meine.....da sind dann schnell geänderte Wassertiefen von nur 30 cm möglich. Oben eine 5 cm Schicht feinen (1-2 mm) Kies drauf, sowas habe ich noch Eimerweise von abgebauten Aquarien, dann können die Koi und Goldis auch was Duchkauen ohne die Pflanzen welch drunter sind zu schädigen. 

Kallmuss habe ich ca. auf 40 cm. Die Pflanze war aber schon größer als ich die abgesenkt habe. Genauso des Hechtkrau. Ist aber normales. Bei einer Jungpflanze aus dem Handel und einer hohen Tiefe wird es schnell
nix werden.

Wasserlilie hab ich in Böschungstaschen. Nach meiner Erfahrung wollen die nicht so recht im tieferen Wasser. Habe letztes Jahr zwei so Zuchtsorten in die Böschungstaschen gepflanzt. Die Obere (10-20cm) entwickelt sich gut. Die tiefere (30 cm) hat es grade mal geschaft zwei Blattspitzen durch die Wasseroberfläche zu stoßen.

Teich-Schachtelhalm ist giftig, ist nicht eine meiner Lieblingspflanzen. Das wächst aber bei mir im Steinrand mit einem nassen Fuß. Also eher über dem Wasserspiegel. Ist irgend so eine Dekopflanze aus einem Blumenstrauß, welche in der Blumenvase Wurzeln geschlagen hat. Ist dann später nicht in die Tonne sondern in einen Topf gekommen und dann an den Teich.

Wenn du Mörtelkübel in deinem Teich aufstellen kannst ohne das die Kübel abrutschen, dann kannst du die voll machen. Unten Lehm-Sand drüber dann Kies. Dann hast du nur noch eine Wasserteife von 20 cm und kannst alles mögliche da rein Pflanzen. Wenn im Herbst die Pflanzen gewuchert sind machst du einne Umtopfaktion.

__ Hechtkraut und andere größere Pflanzen müssen dann über den Winter tiefer. Das Rizom darf nicht einfrieren.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Juni 2014)

Hi Totto,

was ist den Kallmuss, ich kenn nur nen __ Kalmus

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Juni 2014)

Frank, darfste behalten den Rechtschreibfehler.
Wenn du noch mehr haben möchtest, dann suche durch meine Beiträge.


----------



## andreas w. (9. Juni 2014)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Totto,
> 
> was ist den Kallmuss, ich kenn nur nen __ Kalmus
> 
> MfG Frank



He Frank - wenn der Karl mal auf den Topf muss, dann sagt man auch " de Kall muss".  . Ist halt in zwei Worten geschrieben, aber so in etwa muss es sein.  .

Sonnige Grüße, Andreas.


----------

